# Old Merckx Catalog



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

Sorry if this has been posted before.

https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/EddyMerckx-90s-auf_Deutsch/

On a side note I noticed a few of the forks look like the ones from SA. Merckx Alu frame with alu fork and generic steel form with the Titane frame. Might explain some of the forks...https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/EddyMerckx-90s-auf_Deutsch/Merckx_7.jpg

Cheers Eric in AZ


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

*A few more:*

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=996

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1035

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1063

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=40859

I'm on the lookout for one of the "Bandeau's" from page six of the '92 catalog, but I might need to get a perm and grow a mustache to complete the look


----------

